# highest HP on 190Q tt stock rods?



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

whats the highest HP you can get out of the stock 190Q TT rods/pistons and whats the cheepest way to do that? k04-23 upgrade? FMIC?


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> whats the highest HP you can get out of the stock 190Q TT rods/pistons and whats the cheepest way to do that? k04-23 upgrade? FMIC?


what's 190q tt?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

hotgrass said:


> what's 190q tt?


Sounds like new l33t speak yo!


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

Clearly he meant a 180hp Quattro TT 

I know you can get 225hp out of it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

At least:laugh:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DCMS371 said:


> Clearly he meant a 180hp Quattro TT
> 
> I know you can get 225hp out of it


yes the 190hp hp Audi TT (Tourist Trophy) Quattro.

Im thinking they can possably get 250-270hp so the question is whats the best way to achive this.

is a k04-23 cabbible 0f 270hp?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Never heard of a 190hp TT...

You might want to look into frankenturbo. They are making a bolt on kit that's cheap and will keep you under the 330whp number which seems to be a soft limit on stock rods.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

This is a great read: http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26 

They say that the rods can hold 300wtq before they break. 

Copy paste from link: 


1.8t ENGINE BLOCK PARTS AND STRENGTH

The 1.8t came built extremely strong. The block itself doesnt need sleeved like in other brands engines. The pistons are made by Mahle and have seen over 650whp . The cranks are forged also and have yet to break due to power. The only week part of the engine is the rods. They are good for 310-330wtq depending on 19mm or 20mm wrist pins and turbo used.

Basically to make big power on a 1.8t, you basically only need to swap rods with aftermarket H-beam or X-beam rods. This will allow you to make over 600whp depending on turbo and other mods.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

If you're going to put anything bigger than a K04-02x on it, you'd be advised to put rods in too. There is no magic number that is safe and any more power isn't safe. Eventually the rods will break depending on how greedy you get with boost. I made 470whp on a completely stock motor except for a set of 19mm Integrated Engineering rods.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Never heard of a 190hp TT...
> 
> You might want to look into frankenturbo. They are making a bolt on kit that's cheap and will keep you under the 330whp number which seems to be a soft limit on stock rods.


my bad 178 hp


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

frankenturbo looks interesting. what bar would get 300hp? 1.4bar ? aka 20psi? 
what PSI will a k04-015 with a adjustable wastegate actuator do?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

taverncustoms said:


> my bad 178 hp


thats better cuz there are no 190 ;D


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> frankenturbo looks interesting. what bar would get 300hp? 1.4bar ? aka 20psi?
> what PSI will a k04-015 with a adjustable wastegate actuator do?


You can get to 265hp or so with a Stage 1 ECU flash from APR so I would imagine that 300hp would not be that difficult ... with some of the typical Stage 2 parts listed on APR's site (even if you get other manufacturer's parts).

I had a 2007 Mazdaspeed3 with 275/287 after a CAI/CBE combo (dyno'd) and it was pretty damn fast. The TT coupe is 100lbs more so I would imagine that if I could get a TT to that level it'd be a quick car that would handle better because of AWD vs. FWD.

Hope that helps somewhat


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> frankenturbo looks interesting. what bar would get 300hp? 1.4bar ? aka 20psi?
> what PSI will a k04-015 with a adjustable wastegate actuator do?


K04-015 is for transverse 1.8T's. You'd need a K04-001 to fit the stock 180hp exh. manifold or a full K04-02x setup including manifold to fit the transverse 1.8T found in TT's.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

20v master said:


> K04-015 is for transverse 1.8T's. You'd need a K04-001 to fit the stock 180hp exh. manifold or a full K04-02x setup including manifold to fit the transverse 1.8T found in TT's.


so how much boost cat the K04-001 put out?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DCMS371 said:


> You can get to 265hp or so with a Stage 1 ECU flash from APR so I would imagine that 300hp would not be that difficult ... with some of the typical Stage 2 parts listed on APR's site (even if you get other manufacturer's parts).
> 
> I had a 2007 Mazdaspeed3 with 275/287 after a CAI/CBE combo (dyno'd) and it was pretty damn fast. The TT coupe is 100lbs more so I would imagine that if I could get a TT to that level it'd be a quick car that would handle better because of AWD vs. FWD.
> 
> Hope that helps somewhat


265hp is the 225 engine with the k04 the 180 stage 1 is only 196hp so

if you put the 225 setup on the 180 and ran the APR STAGE 1 ECM W TURBO BACK EXHAUST AND PERFORMANCE INTAKE YOU SHOULD BE REALY CLOSE TO MAXING OUT THE 180 ENGINE?

SORRY FOR CAPS BATTERYS GOING DEAD IN KEYBOARD


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Dude... you have a lot of homework to do before you worry about maxing out this motor. Based on the questions you're asking the last few days, it appears that you know very little about building a motor for high power. This is definitely not the section of the forum where you're going to find the info you need to learn. There aren't many people in this section that have built a motor or gone with a big turbo setup. Spend time in the 1.8t searching through the endless threads of information about this motor. You need understand what you're getting into and figure out what you want to build, then you won't ask these very general questions that won't help you figure anything out.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Dude... you have a lot of homework to do before you worry about maxing out this motor. Based on the questions you're asking the last few days, it appears that you know very little about building a motor for high power. This is definitely not the section of the forum where you're going to find the info you need to learn. There aren't many people in this section that have built a motor or gone with a big turbo setup. Spend time in the 1.8t searching through the endless threads of information about this motor. You need understand what you're getting into and figure out what you want to build, then you won't ask these very general questions that won't help you figure anything out.


Thank you. My head hurts from reading this guys posts. Educate yourself dude. The info is out there. :facepalm:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Mantvis said:


> thats better cuz there are no 190 ;D





DCMS371 said:


> Clearly he meant a 180hp Quattro TT





DougLoBue said:


> Never heard of a 190hp TT...





idwurks said:


> Sounds like new l33t speak yo!





hotgrass said:


> what's 190q tt?


There was a 190hp model in Europe.

Noobs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Murderface said:


> There was a 190hp model in Europe.
> 
> Noobs


Filip gets +100 internetz for a multiple post, whole thread burn.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

That post was so epic, I dont even know how to properly reply to it... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

the 180 have smaller rods then the 225 if going over 300 hp I would replace they may not break but will look like horse shoes.....


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

beeyond said:


> the 180 have smaller rods then the 225 if going over 300 hp I would replace they may not break but will look like horse shoes.....


The 180 ATC engine has 20mm Wrist Pin rods which are the same as in the 225 engines. The 180 AWP engine has 19mm wrist pin rods.

300 ft-lbs of torque is the limit, though.


----------

